

Hemingwrite, a distraction-free writing device - lorenzfx
http://hemingwrite.com/

======
seane
Am a writer (fiction) and a blogger (SEO), & I suffer from headaches if
looking at a screen too long.

This thing would save my life (and productivity).

Damn. I want one of these RIGHT. NOW. :)

